# Edges of Leather Straps



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

This is my first foray on this section of the Forum and I wonder if someone who makes or understands straps can help me.

I have noticed that the edges of modern leather watch straps, especially thicker examples, are given a sort of "coating" along their edges, sometimes in a colour that contrasts with the strap itself. My problem with this is that the edge-coating often seems to chip off and can end up unsightly. My question is really, why is this coating used, especially when it offers no colour contrast to the flat surface of the strap? Also, what is this coating? Surely not just thick paint.


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi

mostly vegetable tanned leather can be burnished to looklike this. Other chem tanned leathers can't achieve this effect, so this coating is used to give finished look to strap

Otherwise youwould see the leyars if is 2-3-4 layer strap... to me looks cheap adding this coating, but without is as i say will look bad.


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

> Also, what is this coating?


 Probably Fiebings Edge Kote. Have to be honest that I'm at a loose end so asked Google the question. Another one is Fenice edge paint but folk do have probs with this peeling or chipping off. I really must get a life.


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

If you ask brands Fiebings is most famous, also Seiwa Japan, many other.

They come in different colors, as non colored also.

My observation is they last quite long, as my usage shows.


----------



## Bluehase284 (Dec 23, 2015)

Its a wax. You can also get leather folded edges.

Have a look at Camille Fournet website - I think they have some videos of how it is done.


----------



## vesire (Jun 2, 2016)

Its not wax.. its like rubber paint

as i say you can't put wax on chrome tanned leather, it ain't gonna happen. Than is why such straps are finished with edge cote.

Wax is ok with vegetable tan leather, apply wax / saddle soap (glycerine) / or even only wather and then burnish with wood, bone, cloth....

Some literature

https://www.leather-moccasins.com/blogs/moccasins-slippers/vegetable-vs-chemical-tanning

best explained on this video


----------

